# Samsung reduces the prices on all F8500 PDP sizes



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Samsung just implemented close-out prices on all sizes of the flagship F8500 plasma TVs.

Although sales remained strong and steady in a wisdom greater than what I can understand Samsung has decided to reduce the prices on all F8500 plasma TVs. Supply is very constrained as they wind down production so this is the last opportunity to take advantage of owning this multi award winning PDP at a very compelling price.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I just placed my order for a PN64F8500 this afternoon with Value Electronics.

Thank you Robert for your expertise and professionalism.

It's always a pleasure chatting with you.

John


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

dsskid said:


> I just placed my order for a PN64F8500 this afternoon with Value Electronics. Thank you Robert for your expertise and professionalism. It's always a pleasure chatting with you. John


Did you opt for there calibration and quality control service? I did it worked out great. I'm sure either way you'll love the new display!


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

B- one said:


> Did you opt for there calibration and quality control service? I did it worked out great. I'm sure either way you'll love the new display!


No, the only thing I asked for is to check to make sure it didn't have excessive buzz. After breakin, I intend to calibrate it myself.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're starting a new promotion on the 60" F8500, $1,699. Closing out the last of these beauties.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Now the 51" F8500 is down to $1,198. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Samsung just approved the final close-out price reduction on 51" and 60" F8500s. 

We're allocated for our very last shipment the end of this week. Tell friends and family; supply is limited so act fast if you want one.


PN51F8500 $999


PN60F8500 $1,499

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Good News/Bad News.... 

-  First the bad news; no more 60" F8500s 

-  Now the good news; we were able to scoop up the very last batch of 51" and 64" F8500s! This is everyone's last chance to pick up one of the best TVs every made and at a sick close-out price. 

-Robert


----------

